# EHU needed on journey home through France



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

We will be driving up through France next week from Spain with a small puppy on board so need a couple of stops at sites or aires with EHU. May need to leave heating on all night as weather forecast is for it to get colder. 
We will stop at the Biarritz aire then use the toll free route to Calais via Bordeaux, Angouleme, Poitiers, Tours, Chartres and Rouen. Can anyone recommend any places with EHU that are open all year? One possible stopover is the Futuroscope campsite near Poitiers.
Normally wouldn't be bothered too much about EHU, it's only because of puppy.
Many thanks,
Frizzy


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

mortagne sur gironde N45deg 28.550' W000deg47.681'

rugles N48deg49.370' Eooodeg42.619'


notre dame de courson n48 deg59.443 E000deg15.540'


deauville

honfleur

joe


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Verteuil sur Charente, Just off the N10 south of Ruffec.
Free aire, contact Mairie on arrival and they will connect you to electric for €2 p/n

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10624

Pete


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Do need EHU to run your heating overnight?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

A lot of the free ehu's are only 4 or 6 amp trip and won't do much for heating. The pay ones often only give an hour for the token/coin.

Why not use gas, it would cope much better with keeping out the cold.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Try camping le futuriste at Poitiers within sight of futurscope, it is open all year and though it is a few years since I stopped there the owners kept the site spotless, within 15 min walk of village with super-u supermarket and just a couple of km outside Poitiers
Tel no. (+33)5 49 52 47 52
www.camping-le-futuriste.fr

Don


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Biarritz,€10 per night if anyone calls. Nersac 4 free hook-ups. There is an aire on the side of the D or N 147 road which is a nice spot just before Loudun It has 6 hook-ups which are free. You have to pull right into the stopover to find it. It is at the rear of the picnic area. It is not in any book as far as I know. 

GPS. N46 57 531 E000 06 291.

Last one I have used Le- Sap. Hookup free has to be reset every hour.

Hope this may help.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Parc Verger

http://www.parcverger.com/


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Neuille-pont-piere just north of Tours. Behind Gendarmerie. Free EHU.

Jed


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

If your going up past Nantes there is a lovely aire at Nozzay 1/2 ml off rd now 5 euro I believe good area to walk the pup as well .


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

There is an aire at Londigny near Ruffec which has free hook up also the aire at St Maure de Touraine,Le bois de Chaudron.


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replies and help. Sorry I didn't reply sooner but only have intermittent internet. I have written down all your suggestions so I'll let you know later where we end up.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with rugbyken the Nozay aire is very good. Walk the dog round the lake, loos available that are clean.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

TomTom Techno stops POI file now has 29 stops
Nozay added 
ParcVerger added

http://www.mediafire.com/?c45md5zf394cd8g

Donkey icon
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?xpxlbquzmrdc9zj

BTW when uploaded to POI editor you can save the file in a format suitable for other satnavs

http://www.poieditor.com/

See where it says FILE TYPE


----------



## frizzy (Jun 5, 2007)

In the end stayed at Zaragoza Municipal, then Biarritz aire , then Futuroscope near Poitiers and finally we veered off the route a bit and stayed at the aire at Brezolles.
Stayed at Zaragoza even though we said we wouldn't stay there again because of all the noise the last time but this time was ok and needed EHU for the puppy. The reason we needed EHU was because on the way down to Spain one of the gas bottles ran out and didn't want to take risk of using too much gas for heating and fridge and so running out of gas completely.
The site at Futuroscope was ok but would have thought that because it is open all year some of the pitches would be hardstanding but they weren't so we were pitched on the road.
We took the chance of using an aire with no EHU at Brezolles using the gas heating which is far better anyway knowing that we could replace the empty bottle the next day at Folkestone CC site. Brezolles is a lovely town to visit but at this time of the year the water was turned off at the aire.
We had a great trip and the puppy was no problem at all.


----------

